# arm sizes



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

wot are all u lot like for growth on arms lol 3 weeks ago mesured my arms cold they where 14inchs mesured them yestarday cold again and they where 14.2 inchs lol must be doing summin right


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

mine vary depending on time of the day and weather ive just been to the gym


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah myne measure at least half inch bigger when i,ve trained them,


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

ive only just started trainin (although did a few years ago), bit flabby but still reasonably solid 19 and a quarter inch wen pumped, hopefully ill get them the same width as my johnson :shock: :lol: :lol: , kev


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> solid 19 and a quarter inch wen pumped,


i,m jealous, how much you weighing at now kev?


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

LOL hi steve, errr trust me, u ave no reason to be jealous, im a bit of a fat b****** at the mo, im weighing in at 20stone 8 pounds! :shock:  , goin well though. cheers bro :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

are you planning to come down in weight kev?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

12 inchs


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

yea i do want to in a way, but i also like the 'get as big as possible' , i do need to shed sum fat though thats for sure!! lol, but becoming a monster :twisted: sounds good to me :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

im well happy this guy told me alod of people where tlking about me in the changeing rooms saying how skinny i used to be and now im big mofo only started properly in the end of september


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

id never want to be a monster would put so many girls off. mine are 16 inches which im pretty pleased with considering my age and the fact that they were 14.5 3 months ago. Althou my bodyfat still just above 13% which is wank IMPO but obviously everyone has different goals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> 16 inches which im pretty pleased with considering my age and the fact that they were 14.5 3 months ago


this should be a example to all, it shows the dedication pays off, jackamo you ought use toms routine


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

hey steve that means alot coming from the big man himself. thanks bro. Arms on 1 ad moved about 0.7 inches in that month. in the 2 months b4 similar and about the same during pct which iv'e just finished. Never really could improve my arms no matter what i did till i took some advice from garry and J to not train them as much and worked so well. Musclechat is awesome.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

I had a journal going for my gear cycle before the site got moved, and I lost interest in keeping it. Arms were 14.25 in at cycle start. They are now a lil over 15 4 weeks later. Maybe I'll hit 16 or more before the end of the cycle


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

ive never actually used 1 ad, thinking about a cycle now though 



> I had a journal going for my gear cycle before the site got moved, and I lost interest in keeping it


yeah sorry gs, had to move it for a good reason, chose a bad webhost, site kept going down all the time :twisted:

this new company i am using seem to be doing a good job so far,will keep fingers crossed..

my arms have actually strunk down to 17.5" i have lost about 2 stone though, cutting


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Up tp 16.5 cold, still not what im after but slowly getting there


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Last time I measured my arms were 15.5" cold.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

tom you aint been a monster so how do you know it puts girls off, believe me it dont. alot of girls say they dont like the look but in my experience thats only cause they dont think they can pull ye once they know there in its a different story :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

ps arms are back to 20" pumped again next stop 20.5"


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

your too right garry,they just gaze at a massive chest.

last time i went out was late january, massive shoulders,50" chest 18.5 arms

certanly didnt have and problem pulling, comment like arnt your shoulders big, etc

the only prblem was my missus was sitting 5 yrds away

wouldnt have done anything anyway.love her too much

i thinks its more the young 16 year olds like the smaller cut look, as they mature they prefer the bigger guys.

if you asked most women they would say they like guys with more meat on em, not meaning fat lol


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

if you asked most women they would say they like guys with more meat on em, not meaning fat lol

 thats me screwed then  lol :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

yeah but garry taken you under his wing.

your already lifting heavier, give it a year mate, you,ll be the incredible hulk


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

I just think it would I aint saying from experience. Not saying it will ruin your chances of pulling just when was the last time any woman chose jay cutler in her top 10 blokes.

Chicks dig 1 thing anyway confidence. It dont matter if your 20 stone and or 5 if your confident u will do well plain and simple. Plus not like this is that important to me right now anyway my girl is amazing. But yeah I guess il never know coz if it aint broke dont fix it and i really wouldnt wana be anything like a monster much rather be 14stone 8% bodyfat than 18 stone but everyones different.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

cheers for the words steve, i know i will get there, especially as im bein trained by the incredible hulk himself!! :lol: , i know im gonna be a huge dude, i already am 4 stone heavier than garry!! :shock: :shock: , i just want it now now now :twisted: lol.. :wink: kev


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

2- stone, wow that's twice as heavy as me and I got a paunch


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

my arms are 16.5 inches pumped, so not as big as most of you dudes but getting there


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

las time i measured was a few months ago but they were 15.5. guv you said you wanted to get your arms to match your cock...i thought your goal was to go bigger? why you trying to lose? j/k i cant wait to be the monster ive always dreamt of being!


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:twisted: 8) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

i was playin guv, youre too huge!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi everyone, before my demise last year i had my arms up to 16.5 inches and growing, not lost that much so i guess i have a better platform this year to work from, which helps.

Dave.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: im quite suprised you know how big my cock is exacktlywhat???? :shock: :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

16" cold left bicep

15.8" cold right!

maybe i should train my right more !!

interestingly, my left bicep has a more defined vein and generally looks more sick, its very weird.

nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

well considering your arms are about as big as my schlong and im the world record holder...deductive reasoning guv!  :twisted: :!:


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: thats one wide mo fo of a schlong u got there then!!!!! :shock: bloody americans! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

i try guv. nick, thats completely normal, im right hand dominant but my left bi is bigger...might have something to do with that arm being used less so the weaker arm works harder and gains more size, not sure, can anyone offer insight to this? all i know is that its normal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a bit lop-sided myself. Right handed but left arm bigger, right shoulder bigger, left pec bigger and left trap bigger. I walk on a slant lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

are you sure youre not a mountain goat stumpy? i hear they have 2 legs shorter than the others from living in the hills! anyway, it happens as the body is not perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

exaktlywhat said:


> are you sure youre not a mountain goat stumpy?


Yeah, I did bleat on a bit! lol


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

16.5 cold and 17inches pumped arms are somthing I was stuck at for the longest time but it turned out I was actually overtraining them.

Changed my routine and boom they took off, I find that my right looks bigger but when measured my left is slighty bigger maybe by about a quarter inch or so.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

My arms are just over 14 cold, but im only a slim jim so its no surprise to me that my arms are smaller than you guys.

I agree with steve, the young girls like skinnier guys but most of the older woman like a man with some meat on them not a skinny boy.I think 80% of girls aged below 24 in my area fancy me, sounds cocky as f**k but its true i used to go out with some girls because they asked me so many times, however ive never had much luck with the older ladies just a married naighbour who wanted the ocasional shagging when her hubby was away but thats all.

OH NICK tom said he was going to put pics of me on your yahoo site has he mentioned it? and can you do it for me m8 as people will know who they are talking to then, if you want to pm me your number and ill send 2 or 3 pics for you to do something with.If you aint got the time thats fine m8 

Sorry for changing the topic


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

80%!!! and under 24 f**k mate if I were you I would be filling me boots!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi divie

i would mate but for some stupid reason lycos tripod are closing down my site in about 3 days, although i can host em there no problem, just email them to [email protected]

nick


----------

